# I would anything for you



## Murray (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 9, 2019)

Bwahahaha!


----------



## ofelles (Nov 9, 2019)

Damn right!


----------



## sandyut (Nov 9, 2019)

amen to that!


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 9, 2019)

Heck, I'd sell mine. After a week of hearing me whine she'd let me buy a bigger, better version. No problems with that   

Anybody wanna buy a smoker?
Robert


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 9, 2019)

Still laughing.
Gary


----------



## tardissmoker (Nov 9, 2019)

I could live with that at long as it's not plural! Pick one!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 19, 2019)

Now that there's funny! Thankfully I have a wonderful wife... she would never ask me to sell my smoker, unless it would be to buy a better one. If I did I would be the one going off the cliff


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 19, 2019)

You just made my day! Still laughing.... Am going to show this to my wife tonight....


----------

